# Subcontractor resume?



## GreenLanes (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all, hope this is in the right area, but I had a quick question that the search bar couldn't answer.

I'm trying to find some kind of template or sample for a resume a subcontractor would send out for work. It isn't what I've normally done for other subcontract work, but I have the possibility of getting a few very large contracts, but the contractor wants a resume.
I know the basic layouts of resumes, but would contractors look for in a subcontracting resume? Do I list all my qualifications/licenses/permits? Education?
Sorry if its a dumb question, just don't want the resume tossed because I missed a few crucial points or something.
Thanks!


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Never heard of such a thing. How about sending him a brief outline of what you do/company info, some references & some recently completed contracts/projects?


----------



## GreenLanes (Oct 28, 2012)

I knew I wasn't the only one thinking it was a bit weird. I replied to his ad telling him what I do, the equipment I use, where most of work is based, how long I've been doing snow removal and said I could provide references if needed. He replied asking for a resume...
I guess I'll just send him some references then.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

To me, a resume is something a person sends in in order to be hired as an employee


----------



## GreenLanes (Oct 28, 2012)

Exactly. Well, I'll see if I can work something out for now!


----------

